# New storage area for my collection!



## Brad33 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thought I would share with you my storage for my collection!
As my collection has grown if needed somewhere to keep it all together......luckily we had new wardrobes so I shifted the old one to the cave and re housed it! All the other bits and bobs I've added we lying around my garage so didn't cost a penny!





































All in all a good days work


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I will love to see how big this has grown in a years time mate lol, cracking job though


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks good, I spired me to clear my shed up now and get it back to being organised


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

really neat storage solution...:thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Like the snow foam lance idea :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A superb job done there really neat.


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 12, 2013)

Shinyvec said:


> I will love to see how big this has grown in a years time mate lol, cracking job though


Something arrives daily! Haha!! Will need another wardrobe!


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gazjs said:


> Like the snow foam lance idea :thumb:


It used to drive me nuts! It will never stand up! Fits perfectly now


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Love it mate ! Might give me some ideas .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very tidy work space


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Brad , did you used some MDF as wood choice buddy !


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 12, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Hey Brad , did you used some MDF as wood choice buddy !


Yes mainly MDF with a few off cuts of plained timber!


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Good collection and nice and tidy


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Great shout for recycling


----------



## Justin-850 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm going to copy that foamlance idea!!! It's always everywhere, but not when i'm searching for it... 

Thaaaaanks!!!!


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Very neat and tidy


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice...:thumb:

Now transport into back of a van with a generator and your set up...:lol:


----------

